# I Need Help



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a lurker.I live in West Texas,north of San Angelo, south of Lubbock. We have 160 acres and, currently 28 goats, and an Akbash.Ethyl is almost 2. She had a sister, the dominant one, a great team. Lucy got caught in the brush last summer and hung herself. All of us were devastated, but Ethyl has gone on and done a good job.We need a teammate however, the coyotes and are getting too brave. We have lost a buckling.I have the chance to get a 6mo Maremma-either male or female, or a 7mo Akbash female. All have been raised with goats. I've yet to find an adult dog that would work that isn't in Timbuck-tu. I have a German Shorthair neutered male that helps and is very territorial, he stays in the yard, patrols the fence, and completely avoids the goats. Lucy taught him well. I hesitate to bring in an adult male for that reason. Now the questions: Do I need a male or is a other female OK? For my purpose and predator load--mountain lions are seen nearby, lots of coyotes and neighbor dogs. Preferred breed Mareema or Akbash-or am I wrong there? I have had an Akbash since 1990. Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've always had more problems with females fighting than males or male/female.

They MAY get along if the older one accepts her as a "puppy" rather than an equal.

You can't go wrong with a Maremma


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I think a mature female would be much more accepting of a male puppy than a female.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh how tragic, I'm sorry to hear about Lucy.

My one set of almost equal age spayed/intact females fought a lot.

I'm assuming Ethel is over the dreaded puppy stage and has settled into serious guarding? Hopefully she'll kick in as the trainer & not let a pup harrass the livestock.

My now set of 2 spayed females, one much older & the pup raised under her, get along great. The pup (2.5 years old) knows she is not in charge. I'd recommend getting the younger dog for that reason.

I'd also consider, since you lost a buckling, that the older pup may be of more use with winter coming - as in smarter. The last thing you want is a silly rambunctious pup rushing a predator it is no way near ready to handle what those predators can dish out.

The good part is you have that other dog, intact, that is a huge asset. Can't make the decision for you but can give another point of view.
HF


----------

